# Unidentified WW2 Jap. Insturment



## joeie (Mar 20, 2012)

Can someon please help me identify this?


----------



## A4K (Mar 20, 2012)

If anyone has the Monogram publications 'Japanese Aircraft Interiors' book they should be able to tell you... (I don't unfortunately)


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 21, 2012)

It's a fuel pressure gauge for the army.
Maker: Shinagawa Mfg. Co.


----------



## A4K (Mar 21, 2012)

Good work Shinpachi!


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks A4K!
It's Type 1. A very popular gauge.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 21, 2012)

Well done Shinpachi!


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks vB


----------

